# Camera locations?



## hydrofied714

Can someone tell me where the 8 cameras are located on the Model 3? Can't find the answer on Google. I know there are 2 on the sides, 2 on the pillars, 1 on the trunk. Where are the other 3 located? Thanks!


----------



## Frully

1.Front wide (scene view)
2. Front 'Normal' (mid range view)
3.Front Narrow (long range view) -- also provides stereoscopic vision in conjunction with normal camera
4. 5. Turn Signal Repeaters facing backwards on the front quarter panel x2
6. 7. B pillar looking laterally and downward x2
8. Trunk lid

...9... eventually the passenger facing one above the rearview mirror.

https://electrek.co/2016/10/20/tesla-new-autopilot-hardware-suite-camera-nvidia-tesla-vision/


----------



## garsh

hydrofied714 said:


> Where are the other 3 located?


All three are behind the windshield, in that large housing behind the rear view mirror.


----------



## hydrofied714

garsh said:


> All three are behind the windshield, in that large housing behind the rear view mirror.


Thanks! I just had ceramic tint on the windshield. Hopefully that doesn't affect the cameras.


----------



## hydrofied714

Frully said:


> 1.Front wide (scene view)
> 2. Front 'Normal' (mid range view)
> 3.Front Narrow (long range view) -- also provides stereoscopic vision in conjunction with normal camera
> 4. 5. Turn Signal Repeaters facing backwards on the front quarter panel x2
> 6. 7. B pillar looking laterally and downward x2
> 8. Trunk lid
> 
> ...9... eventually the passenger facing one above the rearview mirror.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2016/10/20/tesla-new-autopilot-hardware-suite-camera-nvidia-tesla-vision/


Thanks! So there are actually 4 cameras near the rearview mirror (3 facing forward, 1 facing passenger)?


----------



## MelindaV

hydrofied714 said:


> Thanks! I just had ceramic tint on the windshield. Hopefully that doesn't affect the cameras.


if anything, it will keep the camera area clear of water between wiper swipes.


----------



## MelindaV

the 


hydrofied714 said:


> Thanks! So there are actually 4 cameras near the rearview mirror (3 facing forward, 1 facing passenger)?


passenger cabin camera is not used (at this time). lots of theories on what it will be for. maybe for ride sharing, maybe security, maybe something else.


----------



## Love

MelindaV said:


> the
> 
> passenger cabin camera is not used (at this time). lots of theories on what it will be for. maybe for ride sharing, maybe security, maybe something else.


I use mine to hold up a small piece of electrical tape.


----------



## hydrofied714

MelindaV said:


> the
> 
> passenger cabin camera is not used (at this time). lots of theories on what it will be for. maybe for ride sharing, maybe security, maybe something else.


Interesting. Does it capture the driver as well? This could be a useful tool to capture evidence during autopilot accidents.


----------



## hydrofied714

Lovesword said:


> I use mine to hold up a small piece of electrical tape.


Why do you have electrical tape there?


----------



## garsh

hydrofied714 said:


> Why do you have electrical tape there?


Because it matches his tin-foil hat.


----------

